# Who are the best (and worst) lion villagers? 🦁



## Wolfieocelot (Mar 18, 2021)

Ugh, the lions.... im personally not a fan of most of them, but ill try and rank my favorites....

BEST: Lionel and Elvis. Lionel is a fanceh lion that perfectly suits his fancy personality. Hes one of the good looking lions . Elvis just looks so cool. He matches his personality and has an awesome interior! Probs one of my favorite crankies 

WORST: Bud. Idk why, but he does not match the vacationer design that much at all.... imo, his smile is creepy and other villagers, like O Hare, do it better...


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 18, 2021)

leopold is best i guess, he looks alright

then worst is elvis because he wouldn't move out my NL town

i'm not the biggest fan of lions and idk what most of them actually look like


----------



## Moritz (Mar 18, 2021)

Not a fan of the lions but leopold I would gladly have on my island any day.

I think lionel is probably the ugliest, followed by Rory but Rory has charm going on as well.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 18, 2021)

All of them honestly but Mott is my favorite villager period


----------



## Tindre (Mar 18, 2021)

Mott is the best (in new leaf when his room still had personality and his fur didnt have that green tinge)

As for worst.. hmm Rex maybe?
Rory would be but I had him as a starter in NH and he kinda grew on me tbh.. theyre all kinda cute honestly


----------



## cocoacat (Mar 18, 2021)

Never paid much attention to the lions... many look like eccentric (not to say creepy) old men. 

Lionel was my first campsite smug, and although I was disappointed at first, he really grew on me and made me laugh. His old man bachelor pad and whirlpool and his attempt to be sophisticated was funny. So he's the best. 

Elvis looks pretty awesome, as well. I hadn't really noticed him before, but looks wise, I think he's the best lion. 

Leopold might be worst because he reminds me too much of an ex.


----------



## Scrafty (Mar 18, 2021)

I love all the lions. Rex is probably my favorite.


----------



## Halloqueen (Mar 18, 2021)

I'd probably have to say Mott is my favorite Lion, though he has competition. I'm saying Mott though because I once had him in a New Leaf town and one day he asked to move out, which I accepted because I wanted someone else to be a resident for that town. However, as the days ticked down before he left, I came to really appreciate his design and kind of regretted my decision to let him leave a bit. He moved out, but I decided that one day I'd reclaim him in another town, so I bought another cartridge to make a new town where he could be a resident and got him back like a year later. He's one of the stars of the hybrid circus and magic show town to this day. That desire to reclaim him after all that time just pushes him past the others, there's more affection there.

My close second is Lionel because of his old military man design, his Smug personality, and his awesome house in New Leaf. I also really like Leopold, he's the third favorite. Bud and Elvis are cool too. Overall, the Lions are a good species as far as I'm concerned.

My least favorite Lion is Rory. Rex is a bit plain, so he was a contender for worst, but I just don't really like Rory's design. I can sort of maybe see the Chinese Guardian Lion inspiration that they mention on the Animal Crossing wiki, but I just find the mustache a bit goofy and unappealing. I'd like him better without the mustache and he'd probably be better than Rex in that scenario because the rest of Rory's design isn't half bad with those little fangs, but alas, that isn't the case.


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2021)

honestly, i’m not really a fan of the lions at all but if i had to choose a best, it’d probably be mott or leopold. as for worst, i’ll go with bud or rory since lowkey,, they both annoy me a bit.


----------



## JemAC (Mar 18, 2021)

I often forget about the lion villagers until I see them when island hopping, they're not an awful species but they just seem a bit meh and uninteresting. Leopold is probably my favourite, he was random move in on my island early on in the game and I thought I wouldn't like him, mainly for the green mane, but he actually turned out to be an alright villager, not one I wanted permanently but I was happy enough with him for the short time he spent on the island. I also voted for Rex as I've seen him a few times on mystery islands and he seems quite cute but again not really a villager I'd actually be interested in having.

I'm indifferent to all the other lions but my least favourite is probably Rory as I don't really like his design, followed closely by Bud and Mott who I often see island hopping, they don't really look great to me and Mott has an unfortunate sickly yellow/green colouring.


----------



## jasa11 (Mar 18, 2021)

Obv elvis.
Hes literally a king and based of elvis presley


----------



## Snek (Mar 18, 2021)

Best: Elvis

He is a KING. His royal theme is fitting and being a cranky fits well with his kingly theme. He also has some scars to showcase how cool he is. My favourite out of all lions. 

Worst: Leopold

I'm sorry but that green mane really turns me off. Reminds me of Pokémon shiny colours always being nasty shades of green. Design wise its just weird.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 18, 2021)

I voted for Rex and Rory. I had Rex as my original peppy (invited from a mystery island). Although he has moved on, I have thought about bringing him back to one of my islands. He is really sweet.

the thing about the lions is that I’m the game they just look so cuddly. It is not something you really notice at first glance, or from the pictures on nookipedia, but they just are very plush and huggable in the game.

Rory is surprisingly cute, I like way too many of the jock villagers and cannot bring myself to let either of my starting jocks move so it is hard to really not overload my island with loveable little workout fanatics.

i had Lionel as my first camper and though he is not a favorite (he is one of the smugs who came across as too flirty to me, plus I am not a fan of facial hair on villagers) even he is actually pretty cute. I enjoyed replacing his original outfit with sweaters and fleeces to make him more cozy.

I am considering trying out Leopold as a smug, because i am struggling to find a non hamster smug that i really love.

least favorite I suppose would be mott. I am not a fan of the ‘goatee’ facial hair which looks like a soul patch type thing that i find off putting. his coloring is also not my favorite. But I do not have a strong dislike of him.

bud, despite having the same general facial hair look, was better looking than expected while island hoping, and I find his coloring pretty appealing.

So yeah, the lions...overall pretty alright cuddly boys


----------



## Commodore (Mar 18, 2021)

Elvis is the best lion and the best cranky and I love him.


----------



## The Loyal Rat (Mar 18, 2021)

Elvis is kinda the only one I care for, the dude looks like a nobleman who’s been through a few wars in his youth. His house is pretty snazzy as well from what I see in pictures.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Mar 18, 2021)

For a while, I only liked Elvis, but as of NH, I started to also like Lionel a lot. Not only because his design kinda reminds me of comedian I like, but also because he's not as bad as I always thought he would be. 

The ones I don't like and care so much are Leopold and Mott.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm gonna say Elvis, simply because he's the Lion King and I have his amiibo card


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 18, 2021)

My favorite is definitely Elvis! We are both angry looking leos that were born on July 23rd with some kind of royal theme. My twin if there ever was one haha. 
Really would like to have him living on my island at some point, probably around our birthday, just to see how the parties are handled.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 18, 2021)

I don't care much for lions. I voted Leopold.
Worst I suppose is Rory.


----------



## oranje (Mar 18, 2021)

I think my favorite lions are Elvis, Rex, and Lionel. Rex is such a sweet looking lion and reminds me of a little nursery lion doll.  Elvis, because he has a nice natural color and I love his scars! I bet he has some pretty cool stories about them! And I like Lionel because of how much he looks like a refined aristocrat. I had him in my New Leaf town and he was a nice guy to have around. 

My least favorite is Leopold. I don't like his green mane and he looks like a neckbeard. No thanks.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 18, 2021)

oranje said:


> I think my favorite lions are Elvis, Rex, and Lionel. Rex is such a sweet looking lion and reminds me of a little nursery lion doll.  Elvis, because he has a nice natural color and I love his scars! I bet he has some pretty cool stories about them! And I like Lionel because of how much he looks like a refined aristocrat. I had him in my New Leaf town and he was a nice guy to have around.
> 
> My least favorite is Leopold. I don't like his green mane and he looks like a neckbeard. No thanks.



‘he looks like a neckbeard’ is my favorite description of the day


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Mar 18, 2021)

I voted for Leopold and Lionel. Mott is ok, Rex and Elvis are all right. Rory is cool cuz he kind of has a Chinese Guardian Lion look going on. Bud is hands down the. worst.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 18, 2021)

Bud is super cool. I always loved his pink sunglasses. He looks so happy and wholesome.


----------



## pulmona (Mar 18, 2021)

The best and only good lion villager is Lionel. The rest are all just so offensive to the senses that I do not pay attention to their existence. Worst species in the game haha


----------



## Bekaa (Mar 18, 2021)

My favorite is, of course, Lionel. Part of this must be because he was one of my first villagers ever. But, I continue to find him funny when he sings and dances and generally acts goofy. he’s smug but he can also be very silly. sometime ago another villager gave Lionel a gift of a muscle shirt he wears it from time to time and it is hilarious.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 18, 2021)

I voted for Lionel. I've never had any of the lions as villagers, but there are several of them I wouldn't mind. Lionel wins my vote for looking like a dapper gentleman, though.


----------



## maria110 (Mar 18, 2021)

Leopold is so cute.  I love most of the smug villagers and he is no exception.  His green mane and preppy attire is just perfect.  I've also had King Elvis on my island and he was pretty great.  I'm looking forward to eventually inviting cute Rex and Lionel too.


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 18, 2021)

i voted for mott cuz i love his little beard but elvis is great too !!

worst for me is bud because he moved into my new leaf town without warning years ago and i hated him instantly


----------



## ayeeprill (Mar 18, 2021)

Not a big fan of the lions but I'd have to say Elvis and Rex are the best of the bunch. And Bud amuses me.

Least favorite is Mott and I'm also not a huge fan of Seteth Leopold


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 19, 2021)

Best lion villager, imo has to definitely be bud. He looks suuuper chill. He’s definitely that dad friend who speaks words of wise wisdom when you need it.

Worst has to be Leopold. I see him EVERYWHERE LOL, i’ve gotten him four times on mystery islands. Like be GONE


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 19, 2021)

My main man Bud  lookin' cool in his pink shades, walking 'round in his pineapple aloha shirt, and not only that... He's my birthday twin! August 8th, Leo oooh yeah  He's got tropical vibes for daysss so naturally he fits in any tropical island aesthetic. Surfs up!

My other fave lions are His Majesty Elvis, Prof. Leopold and lazy lion Rex~ all three are awesome and adorable. Lioness villagers would have been cool tho

Least fave is Mott ugh, he looks like the typical frat boy who's had one to many.


----------



## Serabee (Mar 19, 2021)

Personally, I like Rex best. I've got his Amiibo and he's a cutie. He's just got a nice, classic lion look- very sweet but also rather regal. Also, the lazy personality is probably most fitting for a male lion when you think about it, lol. I also have a soft spot for Aziz (he was only in the first game, RIP) because, when my BFF and I picked in-game boyfriends, he was mine until he moved away. And I "stole" Pierce from her 

Worst... I'd say maybe Rory, his face fluctuates between cute and ugly to me, lol. And I like Elvis, but I feel his name doesn't fit him at all. YES I get the reference, I just think his design is full-on "medieval king" and not at all "rockstar called a king" and he should've honestly had the name Rex instead. But I'm also not at all an Elvis (the singer) fan, so maybe I'm biased?


----------



## mnk907 (Mar 21, 2021)

Lions are such a cool animal, but something about the way they designed them in AC is off putting. Mott and Elvis are okay. Aziz and Jubei might be nice too if they ever bring them back.

Also where are the lionesses, lol.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Mar 21, 2021)

Leopold is my favorite lion for sure! I have him on my island now and he's one of my favorite smug villagers. I love his preppy clothes and that he has a classroom in his house. I guess I'm partial though because I'm a teacher, so any time a villager has a school-themed house I think it's super cute.


----------



## Kirbyz (Mar 21, 2021)

just like many others im not a fan of the lion villagers, thought if i had to choose my favourite it would be lionel. least favourite would probably be rory, im sorry, but his design just isn’t doing it for me


----------



## Moonlight. (Mar 23, 2021)

lionel's my favorite lion, he looks like a fancy mayor or professor. 

don't vibe with mott at all, he looks so off-putting. the lions in general are pretty ugly tbh


----------



## Berrymia (Mar 23, 2021)

Rory.
He’s so underrated. I love his derpy look and tbh I just have a weakness for jock villagers because they’re dorks lol


----------



## Lady Mai (Apr 23, 2021)

I have to agree with Rory as the best lion villager. Partly because he resembles a "lion-dog" (Pekingese); I had two Pekingese when I was younger. And secondly, he's goofy looking, but also has some charm to that goofiness.

Edit: Also, lions are my favorite animal. It's a shame they came out so ugly in AC. /: So I had to at least get 1 lion.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2021)

i was surprised to see my boy Leopold voted so much, so many people seem to dislike him. he's my favorite villager ever


----------



## Darth Savage (Apr 23, 2021)

Not a really big fan of any of the Lions.  If I had to choose I'd go with Mott.  Had him on the island for about 2 months and there wasn't anything wrong with him, just not a big fan of the Jock Attitude Villagers.  I did get his card and have him listed as a potential return one day.


----------



## Aaryana (Apr 23, 2021)

I have Lionel currently. I didn't expect to like him, but I do! He was a mystery island find and is the only lion I've had.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 23, 2021)

I don’t like any of the lions tbh. Their heads look really weird to me (maybe it’s the size). However, seeing how I’ve started liking a few villagers of species I don’t like I think if I had one on my island that they may grow on me. Rex and Elvis are the two that I could like eventually. I voted Elvis though. His appearance bothers me the least of all the lions.


----------



## moonlights (Apr 23, 2021)

Honestly not a huge fan of any of the lions either, but if I had to invite one to my island I'd do Elvis.

Worst: Rex. I think the amount of times I've ran into him on a mystery island has consolidated my dislike for him haha


----------

